# Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld



## Icke&Er (5. Juli 2010)

*Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

*Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu Beginn möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung von Lüftern bedanken. Durch ihr großzügiges Sponsoring konnte ich den Test noch bedeutend ausbauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Inhalt*

In dem nachfolgendem Info-Roundup werde ich ein paar bekannte und eher unscheinbare Lüfter aus den unterschiedlichsten Größenbereichen unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen. Dabei stehen Optik, Verarbeitung und Geräuschempfindung im Augenmerk ganz oben. Bei dem riesigen Lüfterangebot, was man im Internet findet, ist es oft schwer den richtigen auszuwählen. Doch vielleicht kann der eine oder andere hier etwas Hilfe finden.  

*Lautstärkenmessung*

Die Lautstärke der einzelnen Lüfter wurde mit einem speziellem Lautstärkemessgerät ermittelt, da die Herstellerangaben machnmal doch recht großzügig ausfallen. Darum werde ich genauer nachmessen und diese Werte einbinden.
Näheres im Spoiler


Spoiler



In meinen Messungen prüfe ich die Lautstärke der Lüfter, wenn sie in einem Gehäüse verbaut sind. Niemand hat den Lüfter die ganze Zeit genau neben dem Ohr sondern im PC unter/auf dem Tisch. Dabei sieht mein Test-Aufbau wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Mitgard
Netzteil: CoolerMaster M520 
Messentvernung: 1m




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Lüfter waren am Seitenteil verbaut, welches zum Messgerät zeigt. Dies hat den Sinn, dass man ja durch das Fensterteil ins Innere sehen möchte und es darum meist zu der Person selbst gerichtet ist.
Als erstes wurde die Ausgangslautstärke ermittelt. Dabei liefen eine Wakü-Pumpe und das Netzteil, welche einen Geräuschpegel von 12,1 db(A) hervorrufen. Danach wurden die Lüfter einzeln durchgetestet.

Die Auswertung findet ihr im Größendirektvergleich unter: Lautstärke laut Messung!

natürlich möchte ich euch auch Bilder meines Messgerätes nicht vorenthalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*1.) 80mm Lüfter*

1.1 Revoltec Air Guard

1.2 Revoltec Dark green

1.3 Arctic Cooling Arctic F8

1.4 Akasa Ultra Quiet Amber Series

1.5 Sharkoon Silent Eagle

1.6 GELID Solutions Gamer Fan

1.7 SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-52-14


*2.) 92mm Lüfter*

2.1 Aerocool Silver Lightning LED-Fan

2.2 Arctic Cooling F7 

2.3 Xilence Red Wing

2.4 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB9

2.5 Yate Loon D90SH-12B

2.6 SilverStone FM91B

2.7 Be Quiet SilentWings Pure BQT


*3.) 120mm Lüfter* 

3.1 Xigmatek XLF-F1253

3.2 Cooltek LED Case Fan - Red

3.3 Revoltec AirGuard Lüfter 

3.4 Scythe Slip Stream

3.5 Scythe S-Flex

3.6 Phobya G-Silent 12 Red LED

3.7 Thermaltake TT-1225A

3.8 SilverStone 1200rpm Edition

3.9 Noctua NF-P12-1300

3.10 Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3

3.11 Be Quiet SilentWings PCGH-Edition 

3.12 Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - white LED

3.12 Yate Loon D12SL-12C - Slim Version

3.14 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2

3.15 Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm

3.16 Xilence 2 Component Fan


*4.) 140mm Lüfter*

4.1 Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof S7

4.2 Nanoxia DX Series DX14

4.3 Alpenföhn "Föhn140"

4.4 Yate Loon D14SL-12 - Green LED

4.5 Noctua NF-P14 FLX

4.6 Xigmatek XLF-F1455 Blackline LED

4.7 Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas Red


*5.) 220mm Lüfter*

5.1 ich bin leise Fan blue LED

*6.) Zubehör*

------Anwendungsbereiche
------Bilder

*7.) Größen im Direktvergleich*
-------1.) 80mm Lüfter
-------2.) 92mm Lüfter
-------3.) 120mm Lüfter
-------4.) 140mm Lüfter

*8.) Abschließende Worte*


*Legende* 

Gold-Star




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Gold-Award steht für eine klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits und setzt sich aus guter Verarbeitung, geringem Geräuschpegel und Gesamteindruck zusammen. An Produkten mit dieser Auszeichnung ist meiner Meinung nach nur wenig auszusetzen. 


Silver-Star




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Silver-Award steht für eine gute Produktlösung mit kleinen Einschränkungen, welche sich aus kleinen Schwächen in den Kategorien Verarbeitung, Geräuschentwicklung, Style und Gesamteindruck zusammensetzen. Ein Produkt mit dieser Bewertung ist durchaus zu empfehlen, wenn man mit den kleinen Schwächen Leben kann. 

Bronze-Star




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bronze Bewertung bekommt ein Produkt, wenn es meiner Meinung nach nicht überzeugen konnte oder sich als Fail hervorbringt. Produkte mit dieser Ausschreibung sind nur bedingt zu empfehlen und man sollte vorher genau prüfen, ob und wozu man sie benutzen möchte.


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

*1.) 80mm Lüfter*​ 
*Revoltec Air Guard *​ 

Was sagt Revoltec selber zu diesem Lüfter? "Revoltec präsentiert mit dem AirGuard einen besonders leisen Lüfter. Geringe Lautstärkeentwicklung und eine lange Betriebszeit werden durch das speziell entwickelte Hysint Lüfterlager gewährleistet. Die Kabel des Lüfters sind mit einem Nylongeflecht ummantelt". Dem kann man bedenkenlos zustimmen! Der Lüfter weist eine sehr robuste Verarbeitung und geringe Geräuschentwicklung auf. Das Sleeve macht einen sehr schönen Eindruck und hebt den Gesamteindruck stark an. Dazu macht es den Lüfter exclusiver und auch für Modder interessant, was sein Einsatzgebiet vergrößert. Der eingebaute Temperatursensor regelt die Drehzahl automatisch zwischen 1000-2500 U/min. Ich habe ihn bei ca. 30°C Raumtemperatur ein ganze Zeit laufen lassen und muss sagen, dass er nicht unangenehm laut wurde. Durch seine Größe ist er eher als Gehäuselüfter anstatt als CPU-Lüfter geeignet, da der Gesamtluftdurchsatz geringer ist als bei einem z.B. 120mm Lüfter. Der Preis von ca 2€ setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

_*Herstellerangaben*_​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1000-2500 U/min
Airflow: 20,65 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 26,5 db(A)
Spannung: 10,8-13,2 V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,08-0,16 A
Kabellänge: 51 cm
Preis: ca 2€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Verarbeitung
+ Sleeve
+ Preis 
+ langes Kabel
-----------------------------------
- /​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

_*Revoltec Dark green*_​ 

Die Dark Green 80mm Variante des Revoltec sieht sehr stylisch aus und macht einen positiven Eindruck. Die Geräuschentwicklung des kleinen Lüfters ist recht gut, das Grün der Lüfterblätter/Lüfterrahmen wirkt satt, was ihn zu einem Hingucker in einem Gehäuse macht. Nach dem Einschalten erstrahlt er in einem schönem Grün und erhellt das Innere des Gehäuse doch recht gut, so dass eine extra Kathode überflüssig wird. Diesen Lüfter kann man den Leuten empfehlen, die ihren Computer in einen helles Grün tauchen wollen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 2000 U/min
Airflow: 28 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 22 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Beleuchtung: 4x grüne LED
Kabellänge: 25,5 cm
Preis: ca 3€ 
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Style
+ Preis/Leistung
+ Beleuchtung
---------------------------------
+ kurzes 3pin Molex​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Arctic Cooling Arctic F8 PWM*​ 

Der F8 aus dem Hause Arctic Cooling kommt mit einem schwarzem Rahmen und weißen Lüfterblättern daher und macht durch diesen Farbakzent sofort auf sich aufmerksamm. Er wirkt auch sehr stabil und die Lüfterblätter machen einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Er bietet mehrere Anschlusskombinationen und ein extra Umdrehungszahlsensor ist auch mit dabei, da es sich bei diesem F8 um die PWM Variante handelt. Diese soll sich besonders gut regeln lassen und so für jeden Anlass die richtige Drehzahl möglich machen. Man hat die Möglichkeit, ihn mit einem anderen Lüfter zu kombinieren, da er ein "Zwischenschaltanschluss" besitzt. Dazu gibt es noch den Auslesesensor, welcher extra an eine Lüftersteuerung oder das Mainboard angeschlossen werden kann. So hat man immer die U/min im Auge. Für mich ist die ganze "Kabellage" aber etwas overdressed und speziell für Kabelverstecker störend. Bis auf die etwas brummende Lautstärke bei max Umdrehungszahl macht er aber einen guten Gesamteindruck.​ 
*Edit:* Lüfter weist nach ein paar Tagen Betrieb ein sehr unangenehmes "Rattern" auf!​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades
Drehzahl: 700-2000 U/min
Airflow: 30 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 24 db(A)
Spannung: 5-12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,15 A
Kabellänge: 30 cm
Preis: ca 3,50€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Design
+ Regelbarkeit
+ Preis/Leistung
--------------------------------
- "Kabelsalat"
- Lautstärke bei max U/min
- "Rattern"​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Akasa Ultra Quite Amber Serie*​ 

Akasa ist eine eher unbekannte Marke, aber was sagt sie selber zu ihrem Lüfter? "For performance and quiet" ist die Aussage. Was die Performance angeht, ist der Akasa nicht schlecht unterwegs und macht auch ordentlich Druck. Er kann sich beim Thema Luftdurchsatz getrost mit anderen 80mm Lüftern messen, aber beim Thema Geräuschpegel, kann er sich nicht an die Spitze pusten. Der Geräuschpegel ist doch recht hoch und man kann ein leichtes Knacken raushören, was bei längerem Hören doch störend ist. Optisch macht der Lüfter aber einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck und er ist auch robust verarbeitet, was man ihm positiv anrechnen kann. Mir persöhnlich fehlen zwar auch hier die LED´s, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Die größte Stärke ist aber sein Preis von ca 3,50 €, was ihn für den kleinen Geldbeutel interessanter macht.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1800 U/min
Airflow: 25 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 25,4 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,09 A
Kabellänge: 31 cm
Preis: ca 3,50€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ guter Durchsatz
+ Style
--------------------------
- Lautstärke
- Klackern​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Sharkoon Silent Eagle*​ 

"Wer einen kraftvollen und leistungsstarken aber dabei geräuschlosen Gehäuselüfter sucht, der wird mit den Modellen des Silent Eagle eine außergewöhnliche aber durchdachte Lösung finden!" So klingt es zumindest aus dem Hause Sharkoon. Der Silent Eagle is sehr robust und wirkt gut verarbeitet. Die Lüfterblätter haben eine "Golfball-Optik" und heben sich sehr schön vom schwarzem Rahmen ab. Ein weiß gesleevtes Lüfterkabel rundet das Gesamtbild dann positiv ab. Dazu kommt der Lüfter mit einem recht umfangreichem Zubehörpaket, wozu Entkopplet, Befestigungsschrauben, Extra Anschluss und ein Kabelstraps gehören. Die Lautstärke ist die größte Stärke des Silent Eagle, da diese selbst bei 12V kaum wahrnehmbar ist. Leider leidet der Luftdurchsatz etwas darunter und somit ist der Lüfter eher etwas für Silent-Fans. Nicht desto trotz konnte der Sharkoon überzeugen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1000 U/min
Airflow: 11,35 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 8,9 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,09 A
Kabellänge: 31 cm
Preis: ca 8€ 
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Lautstärke
+ Optik
+ Zubehör
+ Preis/Leistung
----------------------------
- Luftdurchsatz​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*GELID Solutions Gamer Fan*​ 

Der GELID Solutions Gamer Fan kommt mit einer übergroßen Verpackung und etlichen Werbesprüchen daher, aber ist er auch wirklich so gut? Beim Auspacken des Lüfter stößt man auf sehr viel Zubehör. Dazu zählen Entkoppler, eine Lüftersteuerung, Verlängerungskabel, etc. - somit bleiben keine Wünsche offen. Der GELID ist ausgezeichnet verarbeitet und macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die transparenten und blaunen Lüfterblätter setzen einen schönen farblichen Akzent und runden, mit dem gesleevten Lüfterkabel, das Gesamtbild ab. Die 2000rpm machen der Geräuschkulisse leider zu schaffen und somit ist er bei max. U/min hörbar. Es ist nicht störend laut, aber doch wahrnehmbar. Sobald man ihn aber auf min. U/min runterregelt ist er sehr leise und angenehm. Der Luftdurchsatz ist dafür aber hervorragend und kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Noch dazu ist der GELID-Lüfter Staub- und Wasserresistent und man kann die Lüfterschraube abnehmen. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass er für ca. 8€ ein gutes Gesamtpaket bietet und somit zu empfehlen ist.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 2000 U/min
Airflow: 28,1 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 21 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,1 A
Kabellänge: 51 cm
Preis: ca 8€ 
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Preis/Leistung
+ Luftdurchsatz
+ Zubehör
-----------------------------------------
- Lautstärke bei max. U/min​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-52-14*​ 

Der SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-52-14 kommt in einem Gold-Silber Lock daher und verspricht das optimale Verhältnis zwischen Luftdurchsatz und Geräuschpegel. Die Optik ist beim SilenX ganz klar mal etwas anderes. Der komplette Lüfter ist in einem Goldton gehalten und wenn er von Lichtstrahlen getroffen wird kommt ein leichter Silberschimmer zum Vorschein. Er wirkt ein wenig, als ob er schon ewig auf einem Dachboden gelegen hat und macht somit auf mich keinen hübschen Eindruck. Auch LED´s sucht man bei diesem Lüfter vergebens. Das Lüfterkabel ist nicht gesleevt und besitzt am Ende einen 3pin Molex. Im Gesamtbild macht er auch keinen robusten Eindruck was daran liegen könnte, dass er mit 15mm Einbautiefe schmaler als andere 80mm Lüfter ist. Der Luftdurchsatz ist zwar Okay und die Geräuschentwicklung noch im Rahmen, aber der IXP-52-14 konnte mich leider nicht überzeugen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 80x80x15mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1800 U/min
Airflow: 24 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 14 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,09 A
Kabellänge: 37 cm
Preis: ca 10,50€ 
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Entkoppler
------------------------------
- Preis/Leistung
- Gesamteindruck
- Style​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*2.) 92mm Lüfter*


*Aerocool Silver Lightning LED-Fan*​ 

Aeorocool ist eine weniger bekannte Lüftermarke, ist aber mit einem recht ansehlichem Angebot im Lüftermarkt vertreten. Aber wie schlägt sich der kleine 92mm Lightning? Der erste Eindruck bei dem Aerocool Lüfter war ein ehr nicht so guter, da mir der Frontaufkleber schon beim Auspacken abgefallen ist, aber der Lüfter sieht ohne diesen Aufkleber eh viel besser aus und so war es nur halb so wild. So macht er auch einen hübschen und recht stylischen Eindruck, was ihn für Modder interessant machen könnte. Speziell machen aber die Lüfterblätter keinen sehr stabilen Eindruck, was aber den doch recht annehmbaren Geräuschpegel in keinster Weise beeinflusst. Die 4 weißen LED´s lassen den Lüfter in einem schönen weißem Licht erstrahlen und somit sind auch hier Leuchtkathoden unnötig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1500 U/min
Airflow: 41 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 22db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,30 A
Beleuchtung: 4x weiße LED
Kabellänge: 51,5 cm
Preis: ca 4€ 
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Style
+ Kabellänge
+ Preis
--------------------------------
- Lüfterblätterverarbeitung
- schlecht verklebter
Logo-Aufkleber​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Arctic Cooling F7 Alpine*​ 

Mit der F-Serie stellt Arctic ein ganz anderes Design zur Auswahl, aber kann das auch überzeugen? In diesem Sinne teste ich die F7 Serie in diesem Roundup. Ganz klar fällt das erste Augenmerk auf das doch recht ungewöhnlich Design, was aber doch recht ansehnlich daherkommt. Die Geräschkulisse des F7 ist annehmbar, was auch durch die vorinstallierten Entkoppler bedingt ist. Durch den 4pin PWM Anschluss ist er auch sehr gut regelbar, was ein ganz klarer Pluspunkt für den Lüfter ist. Der Lüfter hat aber ein ganz großes Problem: Er lässt sich nur in eine Richtung montieren! Es gibt nur die Möglichkeit ihn aus dem Gehäuse rauspusten zu lassen oder er muss außerhalb angebracht werden, was aber wahrlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist! Dies muss man ganz klar negativ betrachten.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
Airflow: 45 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 21 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Kabellänge: 25 cm
Preis: ca 4,30€ 
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Entkoppler
+ Sleeve
+ 4pin PWM Molex
-----------------------------------
- Einbaumöglichkeit​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 



*Xilence Red Wing *​ 

Nicht nur das außerordentlich gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, sondern auch die Performance bei niedriger Geräuschentwicklung überzeugt. So beschreibt Xilence den Lüfter, aber stimmt das auch? Die Schwarz-Rote-Farbkombination macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und kann sich farblich gesehen etwas absetzen. Die Verarbeitung wirkt sehr solide und macht auch eine stabilen und zuverlässigen Eindruck, was positiv anzusehen ist. Mich persöhnlich stört aber wieder der zusätzliche Stromanschluss, da ich diesen nur störend finde, da es in einem Case/Mobo genug andere Wege gibt, diesen zu bewegen. Dazu zeigt der Lüfter nach längerem Betrieb ein leichtes "Klackern", was nicht störend ist, aber bei genauerem Hinhören merkbar. Abschließend kann man sagen, ist der Red Wing eine gute Alternative fürs kleine Geld.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1500 U/min
Airflow: 27,5 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 20 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Kabellänge: 28 cm
Preis: ca 3€ 
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Preis
+ Verarbeitung
+ solider Eindruck
-----------------------------------
- Kabel
- Klackern​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 



*Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB9*​ 
Der T.B.Silencer ist der kleine Bruder des Clusters, aber ist klein gleich schlechter? In diesem Falle kann man sagen Nein! Der UCTB9 macht, genau wie sein größerer Bruder, einen sehr guten Eindruck und überzeugt durch Verarbeitung und Style. Einzig der Luftdurchsatz ist etwas gering, was er aber durch seine Lautstärke wieder wett machen kann. Dieser Lüfter ist so gut wie nicht zu hören und ein absolutes Muss für jeden Silent-Verrückten, der von seinem PC keinen Mucks hören will. Genau wie beim Cluster ist auch hier die Lüfterschraube für die Reinigung abzunehmen und der Enermax-Schriftzug ist im Rahmen auch vorhanden. Auch der UCTB9 bietet ein Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket, jediglich habe ich LED`s und Entkoppler vermisst! Bei einem Preis um die 6€ kann man dies aber auch verschmerzen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1400 U/min
Airflow: 46,5 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 13 db(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,15 A
Kabellänge: 52 cm
Preis: ca 6€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Verarbeitung
+ Lautstärke
+ Style
---------------------------
- geringer Durchsatz​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Yate Loon D90SH-12B*​ 
Der Yate Loon D90SH-12B wirkt eher unscheinbar und langweilig, aber sobald er unter Strom gesetzt wird dreht er richtig ab. Der Luftdurchsatz ist für einen 92mm Lüfter erstaunlich. Er macht richtig Druck und kann viele andere Lüfter, im Thema Durchsatz, hinter sich lassen. Bei der Lautstärke hat er aber so seine Probleme, was auch auf die 2600rpm zurückzuführen ist. Bei max. U/min ist es eher eine Turbine und man kan ein leichtes "Rattern" heraushören. Optisch ist er komplett in schwarz gehalten und jediglich das, nicht gesleevte, Lüfterkabel setzt einen kleinen Farbakzent. Einen Einbauvorteil bringt er aber mit, da er dünner als normal ist. Leider sucht man auch bei diesem Yate Loon vergeblich nach irgendwelchen Zubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 92x92x15mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades 
Drehzahl: 2600 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 53 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 33 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,27 A
Kabellänge: 56,5 cm
Preis: ca 4€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Preis
+ Abmaße
+ Luftdurchsatz
-----------------------------------
- Lautstärke + "Rattern"
- Zubehör​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*SilverStone FM91B*​ 

"Der Silverstone-Lüfter FM 91 ist ein extrem leiser Lüfter der speziell für die hohen Anforderungen in leisen Anwendungsgebieten konstruiert ist." So klingt es aus dem Hause Silverstone, aber stimmt das? Nein! Der Lüfter ist zwar bei min. U/min annhembar ruhig, aber außerordentlich leise ist das nicht. Dafür ist der FM 91 aber eine wahre Durchsatzrakete. Da macht ihm so schnell kein anderer 92mm Lüfter was vor. Auch das Zubehör fällt sehr übbig aus und lässt kaum Wünsche offen. Es sind Schrauben, ein Lüftergitter und sogar eine eigene Lüftersteuerung mit an Board. Diese ist aber auch notwendig, um den SilverStone im zaum zu halten. Jediglich Entkoppler wären noch wünschenswert gewesen. Der Lüfter ist komplett in Weiß gehalten und wirkt schick, aber sticht auchnicht aus der Masse hervor. Er bietet für ca. 7€ ein gutes Gesamtpaket, ist aber nichts für Silent-Fans.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1800-3800 U/Min 
Airflow: bis 64,94 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 22-44,1 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,52 A
Kabellänge: 49 (Stromkabel) + 150 (Steuerung) cm
Preis: ca 7€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Luftdurchsatz
+ Zubehör
+ Preis/Leistung
-----------------------------
- Lautstärke​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Be Quiet SilentWings Pure BQT*​ 

Die Pure Version des SilentWings geht wieder zurück zum normalen Lüfterdesign, aber ist das schlecht? Dies möchte ich mit Jein beantworten. Der Pure ist auf höstem Niveau verarbeitet und sehr robust. Er ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und jediglich der Markenaufkleber setzt einen kleinen Farbakzent. Leider ist bei der Pure Version kein sleeve vorhanden und auch Entkoppler sucht man vergebens. Nichts desto trotz weist er einen guten Luftdurchsatz auf und braucht sich in diesem Punkt nicht verstecken. Bei der Lautstärke hat er allerdings so seine Probleme. Bei einer 12V Anbindung ist er recht laut und wird dem "Silent" in seinem Namen nicht gerecht. Erst bei einer Regelung auf 5V ist er angenehm leise, was aber nur auf Kosten des Luftdurchsatzes machbar ist. Man kann sagen, dass die Pure Variante nicht schlecht ist, aber auch nicht durchgehend überzeugen konnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_*Herstellerangaben*_​ 
Maße: 92x92x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1600 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 28,8 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 18 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,15 A
Kabellänge: 36cm
Preis: ca 8€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Optik
+ Luftdurchsatz
-------------------------------------------
- Lautstärke bei max. U/min​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

* 3.) 120mm Lüfter*


*Xigmatek XLF-F1253 *​ 
Laut Xigmatek ist der XLF-F1253 ein wahrer "Eye-Catcher" und macht dein Case zu einem Spotlight. Kann er aber auch durch seine inneren Werte überzeugen? Der Xigmatek fällt auf jeden Fall durch seine Farbkombination sofort ins Auge. Understatement steht hier nicht im Vordergrund, was durch die 4 weißen LED´s noch bestärkt wird. Er macht einen hochwertigen und sehr robusten Eindruck, was ihm positiv angerechnet werden kann. Das Lüfterkabel ist "gewickelt", was ganz praktisch ist, da die 3 Einzelkabel so nicht auseinander ruckeln können. Da die Einzelkabel in den Farben rot, schwarz und gelb gefertigt sind, kommt es durch die Wicklung zu einem schönen Farbabsatz und macht ein extra sleeven unnötig. Er besitzt am Ende einen 3pin Molex Stecker und macht auch einen uneingeschränkten Einbau in alle Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler möglich. Ich möchte ihn mal als "Styler miler" bezeichnen!​ 
------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

--


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades (Long Life) 
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 61 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 20 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex 
Beleuchtung: 4x white LED
Kabellänge: 32cm
Preis: ab 7€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Style
+ hoher Luftdurchsatz
+ geringer Geräuschpegel
+ gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
------------------------------------------------
- /​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 



*Cooltek LED Case Fan - Red *​ 
Neben der auffallenden LED Beleuchtung überzeugt der Lüfter durch ein hervorragendes Lautstärke-/Leistungs-Verhältnis und einen attraktiven Preis. So zumindest beschreibt ihn Cooltek selber, aber ist das korrekt? 
Der Cooltek macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, wirkt auf den ersten Blick aber doch recht unscheinbar. Das "Plexidesign" verrät noch nicht in welcher Farbe er später erstrahlen wird oder ob überhaupt LED´s verbaut sind. Nachdem die 4 roten LED´s dann aber einsetzen, erstrahlt er in einem tiefen Rot. Da auch der Rahmen selber transparent ist, leuchtet auch dieser schön mit auf. Der extra Stromanschluss am Kabel ist aber eher störend als hilfreich. Für den, der keine Lüftersteuerung oder genug Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard hat, mag es ja passen, aber ansonsten ist der klobige Anschluss immer im Weg. Der Lüfter eignet sich aber hervorragend zum Beleuchten des Gehäuses und ersetzt jede Leuchtkathode.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min 
Airflow: ca 65 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 21 dB(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,08A
Leistungsaufnahme: 0,96 Watt
Lager: Gleitlager
Beleuchtung: 4 red LED
Kablelänge: 30cm + 10cm
Preis: ca 4,90€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Laufruhe
+ Luftdurchsatz
+Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
+ Farbstärke
-----------------------------------
- extra Stromanschluss​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Revoltec AirGuard Lüfter*​ 
Die Firma Revoltec beschreibt den Lüfter wie folgt: "Revoltec präsentiert mit dem AirGuard einen besonders leisen Lüfter. Geringe Lautstärkeentwicklung und eine lange Betriebszeit werden durch das speziell entwickelte Hysint Lüfterlager gewährleistet". Wie wirkt der Lüfter? Auch der Revoltec Lüfter kommt recht unscheinbar daher und zieht nicht jeden Blick auf sich. Er ist komplett in Schwarz gehalten und jediglich der Frontaufkleber setzt mit einem blauem Tribal einen kleinen Akzent. Er eignet sich also eher weniger für ein Casemod oder einen Styling-Pc, aber das muss er ja auch nicht. Auf den zweiten Blick ist er nämlich sehr robust und gut verarbeitet, was ihn positiv auszeichnet. Einzig die 3 einzelnen Lüfterkabel gehen recht schnell auseinander und wirken somit stiefmütterlich verarbeitet. Da der Lüfter aber durch seine inneren Werte punkten kann, ist er eher für den normalen PC-Nutzer interessant, besonders bei einem Preis von unter 2,50 €!​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Lüftergröße: 120x120x25mm 
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades
Lautstärke: 24 dB(A) 
Luftstrom: 68 CFM 
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex 
Spannung: 12 Volt (DC) 
Stromanbindung: 0.18 A 
Kabellänge: 26 cm
Preis: ca 2,50€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
+ Geräuschentwicklung
+ gute Regulierbarkeit
--------------------------------------
- schlichter Style
- Kabel ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Scythe Slip Stream*​ 

Genau wie der Air Guard kommt auch der Slip Stream eher unscheinbar daher und setzt keine neuen Stylingtrends. Dafür punktet er aber mit einer erstklassigen Verarbeitung und einer überzeugenden Laufkultur. Wenn man ihn per Lüftersteuerung runterregelt, ist er eigentlich nicht zu hören und selbst bei den vollen 1200 U/min überzeugt er durch seine Laufruhe. Dieser Lüfter ist für alle Silentfreaks die richtige Option! Auch der Preis von ca. 5 € sprengt nicht den Ramen. Man kann also sagen, dass der Slogan: "Der Slip Stream bietet dem Silent Stream Benutzer einen guten Luftdurchfluss ohne eine hohe Geräuschkulisse zu erzeugen" von Scythe stimmt!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades
Lager: Hülsenlager
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
Airflow: 68 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 24 dB(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,30 A
Kabellänge: 31 cm
Preis: ca 7€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Verarbeitung
+ Laufruhe
+ Regelbarkeit
+ guter Luftdurchsatz
--------------------------------
- schlichter Style​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Scythe S-Flex*​ 
Scythe verspricht geringste Lautstärke bei höchster Qualität und Lebensdauer. Kann man dem zustimmen? Meiner Meinung nach ja! Der S-Flex macht, genau wie der Slip Stream, erstmal einen sehr zurückhaltenden Eindruck und versucht mit seinen inneren Werte zu überzeugen. Der S-Flex kann einen sehr geringen Geräuschpegel aufweisen und auch durch seine exelente Verarbeitung punkten. Trotz der nur geringen Umdrehungszahl kann der Lüfter doch ordentlich Wirbel im Gehäuse verursachen und die Temperaturen im vertretbaren Rahmen halten. Nur die 3 einzelnen Lüfterkabel haben den Zusammenhalt recht schnell verloren. Nichts destsotrotz fällt das Fazit ähnlich wie beim Slip Stream aus.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades (Long Life) 
Drehzahl: 800 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 33,5 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 8,7 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,10 A
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex
Kabellänge: 30cm
Preis: ca 10€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Verarbeitung
+ Lautstärke
+ Umdrehung-Durchsatz-Verhältnis
---------------------------------------------------
- Lüfterkabel​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Phobya G-Silent 12 Red LED *​ 

Phobya Lüfter sind auch als die Hausmarke von Aquatuning bekannt, aber hat sich dieser Lüfter das auch verdient? Er macht einen sehr stylischen, aber auch gut verarbeiteten Eindruck und ist auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker. Die roten Lüfterblätter setzten einen schönen farblichen Akzent zu dem Plexirahmen, in welchem sich 4 rote LED´s befinden. Auch hier kann man die Lüfterschraube rausnehmen, um den Lüfter von Staub zu befreien, was ein schönes Gimmick ist. Die 4 LED´s bringen den Lüfter erst richtig zur Geltung und tauchen das Gehäuse in ein schönes Rot, was auch hier eine extra Kathode überflüssig macht. Das Lüfterkabel weist eine schönes weiße Sleeve auf und macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Bei der Lautstärke kann er sich zwar nicht an die Spitze setzen, aber trotzdem ist sie in keinster Weise störend oder zu laut. Der Phobya macht einen sehr stylischen und soliden Gesamteindruck und darf zurecht als gute Hausmarke beschrieben werden. Jediglich das Montagezubehör habe ich auch vermisst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 57 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 25 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex
Kabellänge: 50 cm
Preis: ca 7€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Verarbeitung
+ Style
+ Sleeve
+ abnehmbare Lüfterschraube
-----------------------------------------------
- fehlendes Zubehör​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Thermaltake TT-1225A*​ 

Thermaltake ist eine bekannte Gehäuse- und Kühlermarke und hat viel Produkte auf dem derzeitigen Markt. Wie schneidet der TT-1225 aber im Lüfter-Vergleich ab? Die orangen Lüfterblätter fallen sofort ins Auge und machen auch einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Da orange ja bekanntlich die Markenfarbe von Thermaltake ist, durfte diese auch hier nicht fehlen und setzt einen farblichen Akzent zu dem schwarzen Rahmen. Der Lüfter ist auch mit einer kleinen Lüftersteuerung ausgestattet, mit der er sich sehr gut regeln lässt. Leider ist der Geräuschpegel bei max. Drehzahl eher mit einer Turbine als mit einem Lüfter zu vergleichen. Es wird auch nicht viel besser, wenn er auf min. Drehzahl geregelt ist. Der kleine Regler hat zwei "Widerhaken", welche sehr guten Halt in Holz bieten, was aber in einem Metallgehäuse keine Vorteile bringt. Überzeugen konnte aber das Kabelsleeve und der Luftdurchsatz des TT-1225A. Trotzdem fällt das Gesamturteil meiner Meinung nach eher negativ aus.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1400-2000 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 45-78 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 30-45 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,25 A
Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex
Kabellänge: 22,5 cm
Steuerungskabellänge: 10 cm
Preis: ca 9€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Regelbarkeit
+ Luftdurchsatz
--------------------------------
- Lautstärke
- "Widerhaken"
- Preis/Leistung​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


_*SilverStone 1200rpm Edition*_​ 

Silverstone ist eine der bekanntesten Gehäusemarken der Szene und zeugt von hoher Qualität. Diese SilverStone Lüfter findet man z.B. im TJ-07, welches eines der besten Gehäuse ist, was man kaufen kann. Er macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und kann mit seiner geringen Lautstärke klar überzeugen. Dazu lässt er sich auch noch über eine Lüftersteuerung sehr gut regeln und ist somit auch für den Einsatz im Wasserkühlungsbereich gut geeignet. Leider kommt er ohne wirkliche stylische oder farbliche Akzente daher und kann sich somit aüßerlich nicht von der breiten Masse abheben. Auch der "Kabelzusammenhalt" ist eher schlecht.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min 
Airflow: ca 60 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 22 dB(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,18A
Kablelänge: 50cm 
Preis: ca 4,30€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Verarbeitung
+ Kabellänge
+ Regelbarkeit
----------------------------------
- schlichter Style​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Noctua NF-P12-1300*​ 
Der Noctua NF-P12-1300 ist der teuerste Kandidat im Test, aber ist er auch der Beste? Noctua ist bekannt für erstklassige CPU-Kühler und für eine Vielzahl edler Lüfter und somit ist die Beschreibung "Der NF-P12 wurde speziell für Anwendungen wie CPU-Kühler konzipiert, die höchsten Airflow und statischen Druck verlangen [..] dazu verfügt der NF-P12 über eine hervorragende Laufruhe und Langzeitstabilität." aus dem Hause Noctua auch nicht verwunderlich. Der Lüfter macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und weist eine sehr stabile Verarbeitung auf. Farblich kann er schöne Akzente setzen und bei dieser Farbkombination finde ich es auch gut, dass keine LED`s verbaut worden. Der NF-P12 kommt mit einer ganzen Fuhre Zubehör wozu Entkoppler, extra Stromanschluss, 5V- und 7V Adapter sowie Befestigungsschrauben gehören. Das Lüfterkabel ist gesleeved. Der Ludtdurchsatz ist sehr gut und auch bei 5V und 7V macht er genug Druck, was ihn als CPU-Kühler-Lüfter prädestiniert. Er hat eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung, ist aber nicht der leiseste Lüfter im Test! Bei max U/min ist er doch wahrnehmbar, was aber keineswegs störend ist. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass er ein Lüfter der gehobenen Klasse ist. Für einen stolzen Preis von 20 € er mich nicht 100% überzeugen konnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades
Drehzahl: 900-1100-1300 U/min 
Airflow: ca 47-58-65 CFM
Lautstärke: ca 19,6 dB(A)
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,09A
Kablelänge: 41 cm 
Preis: ca 20€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Verarbeitung
+ Lautstärke
+ Zubehör
----------------------------
- Preis​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3*​ 
Der ideale Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Leistung! So klingt es aus dem Hause Noiseblocker, aber wie sieht es wirklich aus? Der XL2 zeichnet sich durch gute Verarbeitung aus und kann auch optisch punkten. Das Lüfterkabel besitzt eine schwarze Sleeve und endet an einem 3pin Molex. Die dunkelblaue, fast etwas lila wirkenden Lüfterblätter, können optisch sich nicht ganz vom schwarzen Rahmen abheben, wirken trotzdem nicht abstrakt. Leider ist die Geräuschkulisse des XL2 nicht ganz überzeugend. Bei voller Umdrehungszahl wirkt der Lüfter doch recht laut und kann mit anderen Kandidaten nicht mithalten. Positiv sind die 4 blauen Entkoppler, welche außer der Vibrationsminderung einen schönen farblichen Akzent setzen. Der Preis von ca. 9 € liegt aber noch im Rahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 54 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 21 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,27 A
Kabellänge: 40 cm
Preis: ca 9€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Optik
+ Verarbeitung
+ Sleeve
------------------------------
- Lautstärke bei max U/min​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Be Quite SilentWings PCGH-Edition*​ 
"Bei der Entwicklung neuer Produkte verfolgen wir bei be quiet! jede Idee mit großer Leidenschaft. Dabei setzen wir auf Qualität, Perfektion und Effektivität. Das Besondere daran, wir machen alles sehr leise". Was soll man da noch zu sagen? Nach meinem Test mit dem Silent Wing kann ich dem voll und ganz zustimmen. Der Lüfter ist erstklassig verarbeitet. Er arbeitet effektiv und leise ist er allemal. Selbst bei max U/min ist er kaum hörbar und die mitgelieferten Entkoppler vertreiben auch die letzten Vibrationen. Dazu kommt er mit einem Berg an Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Zubehör. Ich hätte mir jediglich noch LED´s und vielleicht ein weißes statt schwarzes Sleeve gewünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 52 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 14 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,09 A
Kabellänge: 46 cm
Preis: ca 15€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Lautstärke
+ Verarbeitung
+ Zubehör
+ Optik
-----------------------------
- /​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM -White LED*​ 

Der Enermax Cluster ist eine bekannte Größe unter den Lüftern und hat einen guten Ruf. Hat er diesen aber zu recht? Ich möchte sagen Ja! Er überzeugt in Verarbeitung, Design, Geräuschpegel und Gesamteindruck auf ganzer Linie. Er sticht durch seinen weißen Stil sofort ins Auge und auch der Enermax-Schriftzug im Rahmen fällt sofort auf. Nach dem der Lüfter unter Strom steht, setzen weiße LED´s ein und tauchen das Gehäuse in weißes Licht, was jede Kathode überflüssig macht. Wem die Beleuchtung aber nicht gefällt, hat die Möglichkeit, sie über einen integrierten Taster abzuschalten. Dazu ist die Lüfterschraube abzunehmen, um den Lüfter auch von "innen" zu säubern. Der Cluster besitzt auch ein weiß gesleevtes Kabel, was mit einem 4pin PWM Molex endet. Die Regelbarkeit funktioniert wirklich gut und auch bei max U/min wird der Lüfter nicht laut, was ihn zu einem Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket macht!​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades 
Drehzahl: 500-1200 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 26-53 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 38-58 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,40 A
Kabellänge: 50 cm
Preis: ca 14€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Regelbarkeit
+ Lautstärke
+ Entkoppler
+ Style
+ Verarbeitung
----------------------------------
- /​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Yate Loon D12SL-12C - Slim Version*​ 
Dieser Yate Loon ist mal ein Lüfter mit ganz anderen Formaten. Er ist nur 20mm dick und somit noch vielseitiger, aber geht das auf Kosten der Leistung? Nein! Er macht, trotz seiner Schmalnis, einen sehr robusten Eindruck und muss sich vor der "dicken" Konkurenz nicht verstecken. Er drückt ordentlich Luft und weist auch einen annehmbaren Geräuschpegel auf. Er ist auch für die Leute interessant, welche einen Radiator ins Gehäuseinnere verlegt haben und platzsparend arbeiten müssen. Ich habe ein TJ-07 und im Deckel einen 360ger Radi verbaut. Dort kann ich keine normalen 120mm Lüfter anbringen, da sie mit dem Mobo kolidieren würden. Mit der Slim-Version geht das schon viel besser. Negativ ist diesem Yate Loon aber anzurechnen, dass keine Schrauben oder anderes Zubehör beigelegt wurden. Dies sollte man beim Kauf beachten, wenn man keinen Schraubenvorrat auf Lager hat. Im großen und ganzen hat mich der Lüfter positiv überrascht, besonders das 55cm Kabel was, welches den Einsatz in großen Gehäusen ermöglicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x20mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 41 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 23 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,30 A
Kabellänge: 55 cm
Preis: ca 5,50€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Abmaße
+ Kabellänge
+ Gesamteindruck
-----------------------------
- Zubehör​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2*​ 

Die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO Serie ist die offizielle HW-Luxx Lüfterreihe, aber ist sie dieser Ehre gewachsen? In meinem Roundup kommt die PL2 Version zum Einsatz. Der Lüfter besitzt einen schwarzen Rahmen und leicht transparente Lüfterblätter. Dies wirkt nicht overdresst, aber doch sehr stylisch. Auf den ersten Blick fällt sofort auf, dass kein Lüfterkabel montiert ist. Es ist nur ein kleiner Adapter vorhanden, wo man eines der zwei Lüfterkabel anschließen kann. Es gibt zwei Varianten: 1x50cm und einmal 20cm. Die Kabel sind komplett schwarz gesleevt und wirkt sehr hochwertig. Der PL2 verzichtet auch auf herkommliche Entkoppler, sonder setzt auf einen "Gummi-Entkoppler-Rahmen". Diese Lösung finde ich persöhnlich nicht so gut, aber das ist Geschmakssache. Optisch gesehen ist der Noiseblocker eine gute Wahl.
Der Luftdurchsatz ist gut und kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, aber die Lautstärke ist eher schlecht. Er ist leider sehr gut hörbar und kann sich beim Thema Lautstärke nicht absetzen. Noch dazu ist ein unangenehmes "Schleifen" aus dem Lager wahrzunehmen, was ganz klar als negativ bewertet werden muss. Mich konnte das Gesamtpaket leider nicht ganz überzeugen, was nicht bedeuten muss, dass der Lüfter schlecht ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1400 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 56,5 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 11 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,16 A
Kabellänge: 20/50 cm
Preis: ca 13€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Style
+ Zubehör
---------------------------------
- Lautstärke
- "Schleifen"​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm*​ 

Der Scythe Slip Stream Slim ist der schmalste seit es Lüfter gibt . Kann er aber im normalem Betrieb überzeugen? Trotz seiner geringen Dicke wirkt er stabil und gut verarbeitet. Seine Abmessungen vergrößern das Einsatzgebiet des Lüfters erheblich, was ein klarer Pluspunkt ist. Diese Slim Versionen werden auch sehr gerne auf Grafikkartenkühlern ala Accelero verbaut, da sie nicht viel Platz wegnehmen. In diesem Test verwende ich die Version mit 1200rpm. Der Luftdurchsatz ist okay und die Lautstärke angenehm. Leider kann man bei genauerem hinhören ein leichtes "Summen" vermerken, was auch bei einer Entvernung von 30cm noch wahrnehmbar ist. Dies ist ihm leider als klares Manko anzurechnen. Das Gesamturteil kann man trotzdem als positiv angeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x12mm
Lüfterblätter: 15 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1200 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 24.03 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 21,71 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,17 A
Kabellänge: 31 cm
Preis: ca 10€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Abmaße
+ Einsatzgebiet
+ Preis/Leistung
-----------------------------------
- "Summen"​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Xilence 2 Component Fan*​ 

Der Xilence kommt mit einem grauen Rahmen, einer roten Lüfterschraube daher und lässt sich durchaus ansehen. der Rahmen ist mit einer Art Gummischicht überzogen, was die Vibrationen dämpfen soll. Trotzdem verliert der Lüfter dadurch keine Stabilität. Die Lüfterschraube ist gut verarbeitet und macht einen robusten Eindruck. Der Case Fan kommt mit einem 7V Adapter und einem extra Stromanschluss, sowie Entkopplern zum Verbraucher. Der Luftdurchsatz ist bei 12V und 7V gut und auch die Lautstärke ist sehr angenehm. Es gibt eigentlich nix großartig auszusetzen, jediglich eine LED Variante wäre schön gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades 
Drehzahl: 500-1500 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 65,4 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 27,8 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,13 A
Kabellänge: 43 cm
Preis: ca 17€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Luftdurchsatz
+ Verarbeitung
+ Zubehör
----------------------------------
- /​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

*4.) 140mm Lüfter*


*Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof S7*​ 
Nun wollen wir doch mal testen, ob sich der Nano-G 14 genauso gut schlägt wie sein kleinerer Bruder. Er macht einen sehr robusten, aber gleichzeitig auch hochwertigen Eindruck. Der Schwarz-Rot-Farbkontrast ist sehr stylisch und auch das schwarze gesleevte Kabel wirkt positiv. Das verblüffende an diesem Lüfter ist, dass er wasserfest ist! Man kann ihn also auch unter Wasser betreiben, wozu es hier ein paar Videos gibt. Ich finde, das ist ein sehr schönes Gimmick, was ihn von anderen Lüftern doch deutlich abhebt . Der Phobya kann aber auch mit einem sehr gutem Luftdurchsatz und einer sehr geringen Lautstärke punkten. Mit dem beiligendem 7V Adapter ist er dann kaum wahrnehmbar und somit auch für den Silent-PC eine gute Option. Dieser Phobya Lüfter hat es sich verdient, zur Aquatunig-Hausmarke zu gehören. Das Einzige was noch zu beanstanden wäre, sind die fehlenden Befestigungsschrauben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_*Herstellerangaben*_​ 
Maße: 140x140x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 11 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1000 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 57 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 25 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Kabellänge: 50+25cm
Preis: ca 12€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Lautstärke
+ Verarbeitung
+ Waterproof
----------------------------
- Befestigungsschrauben​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Nanoxia DX Series DX14*​ 
Der Nanoxia kommt mit einem schwarzem Rahmen und grünen Plexi-Lüfterblättern daher und macht einen sehr schicken Eindruck. Man kann auch einen kleinen Blick ins Innere des Lüfters ergattern, da die Lüfterschraube teielweise durchsichtig ist. Auch der Nanoxia weist eine schwarz gesleevtes Kabel auf was den optischen Eindruck positiv abrundet. Der Lüfter macht unter max U/min ordentlich Druck und kann somit getrost als CPU-Kühler-Lüfter eingesetzt werden. Leider ist er dann auch sehr laut, was ihn für den Silentbereich disqualifiziert. Die mitgelieferten Entkoppler wirken etwas lang, machen aber einen guten Job. Bis auf die Lautstärke ist der DX14 aber eine gute Alternative.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 140x140x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1200 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 52,5 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 22 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,11 A
Kabellänge: 41 cm
Preis: ca 15€ 
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Style
+ Luftdurchsatz
+ Sleeve
--------------------------
- Lautstärke​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Alpenföhn "Föhn 140"*​ 
Der Alpenföhn ist aus einem milchigem Plexiglas gefertig und besitzt 4 blaue LED`s. Die LED`s befinden sich beim Föhn nicht, wie üblich, im Rahmen sondern genau in der Lüfternarbe. Dies läst einen ganz neuen Beleuchtungsstil zu, welcher aber etwas kräftiger hätte ausfallen können. Nicht dessotrotz ist auch bei diesem Lüfter eine Leuchtkathode überflüssig. Das Lüfterkabel ist schwarz gesleevt und wirk hochwertig. Die mitgelieferten Entkoppler, welche auch "Case Spätzle" genannt werden vertreiben auch die letzten Vibrationen. Im Punkto Lautstärke kann er sich ganz klar mit an die Spitze schieben und ist bei max U/min kaum hörbar. Leider geht das auf kosten des Luftdurchsatzes, welcher für einen 140mm eher gering ist. Ich sehe ihn daher eher als Gehäuselüfter. Ansonsten konnte er aber einen sehr positiven Gesamteindruck hinterlassen und ist klar zu empfehlen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 140x140x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1200 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 44,7 CFM 
Lautstärke: max. 19 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,20 A
Kabellänge: 31 cm
Preis: ca 6€ 
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Lautstärke
+ LEDs
+ Preis
-------------------------
- Luftdurchsatz​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Yate Loon D14SL-12 Green LED*​ 

Genau wie der Alpenföhn besitzt auch der D14SL-12 ein Plexiglasdesign, welches beim Start in ein sattes grün getaucht wird. Dabei weist die Lüfterschraube eine milchige Färbung auf. Der Yate Loon wirkt gut verarbeitet und steht optisch sehr gut da. Einzig das Lüfterkabel gefällt mir nicht, da es keine Sleeve aufweist und sich die 3 einzelnen Lüfterkabel schnell in alle Himmelsrichtungen verteilen. Der Luftdurchsatz ist ordentlich und auch die Lautstärke ist annehmbar. Leider kann man, bei genauerem hinhören, ein leichtes "Schleifen" aus der Lüfternarbe bemerken. Dies und das fehlende Zubehör muss man ihm aber klar als Minuspunkt ankreiden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 140x140x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades 
Drehzahl: 1000 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 46 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 23 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,50 A
Kabellänge: 53 cm
Preis: ca 9€ 
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Style
+ Luftdurchsatz
--------------------------------
- "Schleifen"
- Zubehör​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Noctua NF-P14 FLX*​ 

Der NF-P14 ist der zweite Noctua in diesem Roundup, doch schneidet er auch so gut ab wie die 120mm version? Er bringt das gleich Styling mit sich und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. das Zubehör besteht auch hier aus 5V + 7V Adapter, Entkoppler, extra Stromanschluss und Montagematerial. Auch beim NF-P14 ist das Lüfterkabel gesleevt. 
Der Luftdurchsatz ist gut und die Lautstärke annehmbar. Sie ist zwar etwas höher als bei der 120mm version, aber keines Wegs störend. Silent-fans würde ich aber den 5V/7V Adapter empfehlen. Man kann also sagen, dass das Gesamtpaket des Noctua überzeugen konnte. Ich persöhnlich finde den Preis zwar recht hoch, aber das ist ein Bugedfrage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Herstellerangaben*​ 
Maße: 140x140x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 9 Blades 
Drehzahl: 750/900/1200 U/Min 
Airflow: ca 35-50 CFM 
Lautstärke: ca 10,1-19,6 dB(A) 
Spannung: 12V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,10 A
Kabellänge: 41 +(10) cm
Preis: ca 24€
Verkaufslink​ 

+ Gesamteindruck
+ Luftdurchsatz
----------------------------
- Preis​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Xigmatek XLF-F1455 Blackline LED*​ 

Der Xigmatek XLF-F1455 legt ein anderes Design an den Tag als sein kleiner oranger Bruder, aber ist dies besser. Es fallen sofort die großen Lüfterblätterabstände auf, welche einem besseren Luftdurchsatz dienen sollen. Farblich wurde er dunkel gehalten und hat einen leicht transparenten Stil. Bei Nacht erhellt er das Gehäuse mit seinen 4 weißen LEDs, welche ich allerdings etwas schwach finde. Das Lüfterkabel ist nicht gesleevt, sondern wie beim 120ger gedreht. 
Der Luftdurchsatz ist gut, aber die Lautstärke hätte besser sein können. Sie ist nicht störrend, aber doch recht gut wahrnehmbar. Als Zubehör bringt er Befestigungsschrauben und einen extra Stromanschluss mit. Ich habe auch hier Entkoppler oder dergleichen vermisst. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass er ein ordentliches Gesamtpaket bietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

_*Herstellerangaben*_​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl 1000 U/min
Airflow: 63,5 CFM
Lautstärke: <16 db(A)
Spannung: 12 V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,30 A
Kabellänge: 3 cm
Preis: ca 13€
Verkaufslink

+ Style
+ Luftdurchssatz
-----------------------------
- Lautstärke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas Red*​ 

Die Enermax Apollish Serie ist für ihre verschiedenen Lichteffekte bekannt, aber kann der Lüfter auch durch seine inneren Werte überzeugen? In meinem Roundup nehme ich die Variante in Vegas-Red unter die Lupe. Der Lüfter ist komplett in einem knalligen Rot gehalten und genau auf der Lüfternarbe befindet sich ein silberner Logosticker. Die Lackierung weist einen Spiegeleffekt auf. Das bedeutet, dass ma sich teilweise im Lüfter erkennen kann. Der Lüfter wirkt stabil verarbeitet und macht einen sehr guten äußeren Eindruck. Im Rahmeninnerem kann man schon viele LEDs und Phasen erkennen, was ja schon auf die bekannte Lichtershow hindeutet. Auch der Apollish besitzt ein gesleevtes Lüfterkabel und kommt mit einer Reihe von Zubehör zum Kunden. Darunter befinden sich Entkopller und eine Lüftersteuerung, welche gleichzeitig die "Licht-Kommandozentrale" darstellen wird. Mit dieser kann man die Drehzahl und die verschiedenen Lichteffekte steuern. Es gibt 7 verschiedene Beleuchtungsmethoden, welche für jeden den richtigen Showeffekt beinhalten. In dieser Richtung kan ihm so schnell keiner das Wasser reichen, aber wie steht es um den Rest? Der Luftdurchsatz ist gut und macht auch bei geringer Umdrehungszahl noch genug Wind. Leider ist der Geräuschpegel bei max. U/min recht hoch und teielweise störend. Hier kann er mit seinen Konkurenten nicht mithalten und fällt weit ab. Erst bei min. U/min ist er angenehmer und man kann ihn so durchaus laufen lassen. Dieser Enermax Lüfter ist eher für den Moddingbereich geeignet und kann dort dann aber richtig zuschlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_*Herstellerangaben*_​ 
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm
Lüfterblätter: 7 Blades
Drehzahl 700-1500 U/min
Airflow: 42,37-90,80 CFM
Lautstärke: ab 14 db(A)
Spannung: 5-12 V (DC)
Stromanbindung: 0,4 A
Kabellänge: 49 cm
Preis: ca 25€
Verkaufslink​ 
+ Style
+ Luftdurchsatz
+ Zubehör
-------------------------------------
- Lautstärke
- Preis​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*5.) 220mm Lüfter*

*ich bin leise Fan blue LED*​ 

Der ich bin leise Lüfter ist komplett aus durchsichtigem Plexiglas gefertigt und besitzt 6 LED Lampen. Er besitzt einen 3pin Molex und einen Stromverbindungsstecker, der den Lüfter mit Strom versorgt. Leider hat der Lüfter beim ersten Startversuch mein komplettes Verlängerungskabel versengt. Seitdem funktioniert der Lüfter nicht mehr. Darum kann ich auch keine weiteren Aussagen/Angaben zu dem Lüfter treffen. Trotzdem möchte ich euch die Fotos vom Ruhezustand nicht vorenthalten ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*7.) Größen Direktvergleich*

Die Tabellen sind interaktiv, dass bedeutet das man sie durch klicken vergrößern kann.

*80mm Lüfter*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*92mm Lüfter*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*120mm Lüfter*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*140mm Lüfter*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*6.)* *Zubehör*

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber auch für Lüfter gibt es eine Menge an Zubehör, welches teilweise schon zum Lieferumfang gehört oder extra zu kaufen ist. Vom Kabelgitter über Entkoppler bis hin zum Staubfilter ist alles zu bekommen. Bringt das auch was? Ich würde diese Frage mit Jein beantworten, da es immer sehr auf den Einsatzbereich und den Anwender selber ankommt. Wer z.B. ein gutes Kabelmanagment in seinem PC hat, braucht keine Kabelgitter. Wer keinen 100% Silent-PC braucht ist nicht auf Entkoppler angewiesen. Darum gebe ich eine kurze Einschätzung, wann einzelnes Zubehör sich auch lohnt. (Modding ausgenommen)

Lüftergitter: kein Kabelmanagment / Radiator im Netzteilbereich

Entkoppler: Silent-PC

Staubfilter: PC in Teppichnähe

extra Stromanschluss: keine Lüftersteuerung / wenig Mainboardanschlüsse / große Lüfter

Lüftersteuerung: eigentlich immer zu empfehlen

Y-Verteiler: bei vielen Lüftern

Dämpfungsmatten: Silent-PC

Im Spoiler befinden sich weitere Zubehörfotos



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*8.) Abschließende Worte*​ 

*Meine 80mm Top 3:*​ 
*Platz 1: *Revoltec Air Guard​ 
*Platz 2: *GELID Solutions Gamer Fan​ 
*Platz 3: *Sharkoon Silent Eagle​ 

*Meine 92mm Top 3:*​ 
*Platz 1:* Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB9​ 
*Platz 2:* SilverStone FM91B​ 
*Platz 3: *Be Quiet SilentWings Pure BQT​ 

*Meine 120mm Top 3:*​ 
*Platz 1:* Enermax ClusterUCCL12

*Platz 2:* Be Quite SilentWings PCGH-Edition

*Platz 3:* Xilence 2 Component Fan


*Meine 140mm Top 3:*

*Platz 1:* Phobya Nano-G 14 Waterproof S7

*Platz 2:* Alpenföhn "Föhn 140"

*Platz 2:* Noctua NF-P14 FLX


Abschließend kann man sagen, dass es den perfekten Lüfter nicht gibt! Es gibt einfach zuviele Geschmäcker und Anwendungsbereiche um sagen zukönnen, dass ein Lüfter alles dominieren kann. Einige können durch ihren Style, andere durch Verarbeitung überzeugen. Aber trotzdem passt ein perfekt verarbeiteter roter Lüfter nicht in einen Blauen PC. 
Jeder muss für sich abwägen, wozu er den Lüfter braucht und auf was er besonderen Wert legt. Ich denke aber das ich mit diesem Roundup etwas Licht in Dunkle bringen konnt. Man kann erkennen wo welcher Lüfter seine Stärken/Schwächen hat. Nun muss jeder selber entscheiden welcher ihm am meisten zusagt oder welchen er sich leisten kann. 


Zum Schluss möchte ich mich nochmal bei Aquatuning für das großzügige Bereitstellen der Lüfter bedanken ​ 


PS: Für Anregungen / Vorschläge / Fragen bin ich natürlich offen! Wer Fehler / schwerwiegende Rechtschreibfehler findet -> pN 

MFG​ 
Icke&Er​zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

Bilder 1
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

Bilder 2
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

Bilder 3

zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das neue kleine Lüfter [Roundup] für PCGHX*

Bilder 3
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Bilder 4
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Bilder 5
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Bilder 6
zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - Part 2*

Thema ist nun auch online!

Rest folgt dann demnächst 

MFG


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - Part 2*

Schöner Test 
Nun weiß ich endlich das die 1253 von Xigmatek nicht so laut sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - Part 2*

Die 1253 von Xigmatek sind wirklich zu empfehlen, vorausgesetzt man kommt mit dem orange klar 

Edit: Tabellen hinzugefügt

MFG


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - Part 2*

Die Phoyba sind auch echt geil mit dem ROT


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - Part 2*

Die Marke Phobya hat mich auch überzeugen können! 

PS: Ich finde diese kleine Dreicksbildung um die Narbe besonders cool!

MFG


----------



## RonnieColeman (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Super gemacht. find ich echt klasse. Das round up ist genial

ich würde mich noch über mehr lüfter von CM und Enermax freuen.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Danke

Wenn du mir welche zu testen schickst, gerne 

MFG


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Ich möchte auch gleich eine Veränderung/Update bekannt geben!

Udate wird bestehen aus:

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 ( 80x80x25mm )
GELID Solutions Gamer Fan-2000 RPM 21 dBA WING 8 UV BLUE ( 80x80x25mm )
SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-52-14 ( 80x80x15mm )
Yate Loon D90SH-12B mit Stecker (2600rpm) ( 92x92x15mm )
SilverStone FM91B ( 92x92x25mm )
Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings Pure BQT T9225-LR-B (92x92x25mm)
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm )
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm )
Xilence 2 Component Fan 120mm (120x120x25mm)
Noctua NF-P14 FLX ( 140x140x25mm )
Xigmatek XLF-F1455 Blackline LED Lüfter - 140mm ( 140x140x25mm )
Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas Red ( 140x140x25mm )

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung des Updates bedanken


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

und wir bedanken uns bei dir, dass du dieses großartige round-up machst


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Man(n) tut was man kann 

MFG


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010*

Hey super Roundup/Test, echt gelungen


----------



## Juzamdjinn (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas
interessiert mich stark.
gute sache die du da machst


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hey super Roundup/Test, echt gelungen


 
Danke Danke



Juzamdjinn schrieb:


> Enermax UCAPV14A-R Apollish Vegas
> interessiert mich stark.
> gute sache die du da machst


 
Dann werde ich versuchen den noch diese Woche online zu bringen 

MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (4. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

*sehnsüchtig auf die Apollish Vegas Werte wartend*


----------



## Icke&Er (4. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Ist doch online ^^

MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (4. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Das Schleifen kommt vom Lager? Möglicherweise Serienstreuung?

Bei dem Luftdurchsatz sollte er sich am Radiator eigentlich gut verkaufen, wenn er aber lautstärkertechnisch zu sehr aus dem Rahmen fehlt, werde ich dann wohl doch zu Alternativen greifen müssen.

Danke erst einmal für deinen Test - ich schaue mir bei Gelegenheit mal die 120er Variante von den Lüftern an.

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (4. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das Schleifen kommt vom Lager?
> 
> Bei dem Luftdurchsatz sollte er sich am Radiator eigentlich gut verkaufen, wenn er aber lautstärkertechnisch zu sehr aus dem Rahmen fehlt, werde ich dann wohl doch zu Alternativen greifen müssen.


 
Ob es aus dem Lager kommt kan ich nich 100% sagen, aber es kommt zumindest aus der Lüfternarbe.

Ja der Luftdurchsatz ist gut, aber Lautstärke naja. Bei einem Radi kommt es halt darauf an ob es eine Slim oder "Dicke" Variante ist!

MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Ja der Luftdurchsatz ist gut, aber Lautstärke naja. Bei einem Radi kommt es halt darauf an ob es eine Slim oder "Dicke" Variante ist!



Die 120er sollen an einem Phobya 360 arbeiten - der skaliert zwar nicht ganz so gut mit schnellen Lüftern, dafür liefern sie auf 700 U/min noch ausreichend Luft (denke ich) um das System besser zu kühlen als es momentan meine Silent Wings tun (wenngleich diese absolut unhörbar sind auf 700U/min).

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (6. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Ich glaube es macht kaum Sinn die silentwings zu ersetzen!
Da wirst du keinen Unterschied spüren. Lass die Wings lieber auf 12V laufen 

MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (7. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Mir gefallen die Lichteffekte der Vegas *schwärm* - die Silent Wings würde ich dann woanders unterbringen - wie gesagt ich hole mir erst einmal einen zum Probehören und danach entscheide ich, ob ich diese Effekte brauche oder nicht 

Dir noch viel Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Tests.

MfG


----------



## Icke&Er (8. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

So damit sind auch die Messungen und alle Update-Lüfter online!

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen 

MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (25. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Oha - gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du fertig bist..

Klasse Roundup, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Icke&Er (26. August 2010)

*AW: Das PCGHX Lüfter [Roundup] 2010 - 38 Lüfter im Testfeld*

Danke!

Freue mich, dass es dir gefällt 

MFG


----------

